# Sentra-Brake line replacement-Help!



## bob47907 (Jan 10, 2007)

I have an '86 Sentra with a leak in the brake line that serves the RR wheel. I tried to find a patch kit locally, but could not find the right fittings.

The dealer sold me a replacement line, and here's where I could use some advice from one who has done this before. How do I install the new line? This is a single piece of tubing that runs from the engine compartment down the driver's side of the car, then up and over the gas tank to the right side (probably fourteen feet of tubing and about a hundred bends). So far, I have not been able to get the old line out of the engine compartment.

Any advice? 

Thanks very much,

-Bob


----------



## Megadeth (Jun 25, 2009)

I am having the same problem for my 94 sentra xe....


----------



## dwayne505 (Jul 28, 2009)

I had a line go bad on my 94 truck. I bought a 5 foot long section and had to bend it myself. I bought the premium brake line for a few bucks more. Premium line from advanced auto has a special kink free poly liner, on the outside it looks like a standard brake line. My bends were not very pretty compared to factory turns. Just go slow and buy a line longer than the stock one. Longer length makes up for sloppy turns.


----------

